# NOTD Jan 16, 2011



## moriesnailart (Jan 16, 2011)

This is how my nails look today. The pattern can be found on Konad's M 57 plate.


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (Jan 16, 2011)

LOOOOVE THIS!

Probably because it's pink, and I love anything pink!

If I could do my nails like this everyday, I would!

Great post!


----------



## moriesnailart (Jan 16, 2011)

Wow! Thank you so much!!


----------



## Diava (Jan 16, 2011)

Gorgeous mani!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> loving the colour combination! Diava X


----------



## BethanyBliss (Jan 16, 2011)

Too cute!  I'm sporting pink on my nail this weekend as well, but mine is paired with grey and sparkles.  (I was inspired by a viewing of Pretty in Pink :lol)


----------



## FabulousCE (Jan 17, 2011)

Love it!!!! I was thinking abt picking some pink up this week too. Beautiful mani.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jan 17, 2011)

This is so pretty!


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Jan 25, 2011)

I love this look.


----------

